# Milan: Fassone inserisce l'EL nel business plan.



## admin (3 Novembre 2017)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 novembre 2017, Marco Fassone, già nei mesi scorsi, ha modificato il business plan presentato agli istituti di credito: obiettivo minimo Europa League (non più Champions) e vendita di un giocatore.


----------



## Zenos (3 Novembre 2017)

Ciao ciao Donnarumma


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 novembre 2017, Marco Fassone, già nei mesi scorsi, ha modificato il business plan presentato agli istituti di credito: obiettivo minimo Europa League (non più Champions) e vendita di un giocatore.



.


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2017)

Up


----------



## vanbasten (4 Novembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ciao ciao Donnarumma



Magari, stappo un bottiglia di moet se lo vendono.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Novembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ciao ciao Donnarumma



Magari, non ne prende una manco per sbaglio.


----------



## siioca (4 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Magari, non ne prende una manco per sbaglio.



Come se il vero problema del Milan sia Donnarumma.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 novembre 2017, Marco Fassone, già nei mesi scorsi, ha modificato il business plan presentato agli istituti di credito: obiettivo minimo Europa League (non più Champions) e vendita di un giocatore.



Sono bastati due mesi per passare dalle stelle alle stalle. Che amarezza...


----------



## Giek (4 Novembre 2017)

Ma una proprietà ambiziosa può pensare di vendere un top player (a patto che ce ne siano nella rosa attuale) dopo un solo anno?? I primi 3 anni devi comprare senza cedere i migliori. A maggior ragione se si parte dalle macerie. Mi sa tanto che bene che ci vada arriveremo a livello del Napoli: meglio scordarsi di tornare ai vertici europei insieme a Real, Bayern, ManU, PSG, Barca


----------



## Casnop (4 Novembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ciao ciao Donnarumma


Vendere a determinate cifre un portiere, ovvero un giocatore non di movimento, che non altera il livello tecnico e tattico di una squadra, non è una opzione disprezzabile. L'impatto emotivo sulla tifoseria sarebbe modesto, l'atteggiamento verso questo ragazzo è molto mutato dopo la chiassata di giugno sul suo rinnovo contrattuale. Non ci stracciamo le vesti, le partite non si vincono con un buon portiere, benché possano perdersi con uno scarso. Noi stiamo già perdendo, e lui, un ottimo portiere, è in campo.


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Vendere a determinate cifre un portiere, ovvero un giocatore non di movimento, che non altera il livello tecnico e tattico di una squadra, non è una opzione disprezzabile. L'impatto emotivo sulla tifoseria sarebbe modesto, l'atteggiamento verso questo ragazzo è molto mutato dopo la chiassata di giugno sul suo rinnovo contrattuale. Non ci stracciamo le vesti, le partite non si vincono con un buon portiere, benché possano perdersi con uno scarso. Noi stiamo già perdendo, e lui è in campo.



Il problema non è vendere Donnarumma. Il problema è quello che significa cedere un big in squadra per questa nuova proprietà appena arrivata.
Come pensano di tornare al top se dopo una sola campagna acquisti (in gran parte sbagliata) corrono subito a cedere un big?
E quello il più grande problema.


----------



## Casnop (4 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il problema non è vendere Donnarumma. Il problema è quello che significa cedere un big in squadra per questa nuova proprietà appena arrivata.
> Come pensano di tornare al top se dopo una sola campagna acquisti (in gran parte sbagliata) corrono subito a cedere un big?
> E quello il più grande problema.


Dipende dal danno tecnico che ne ricevi. Cedere Ibrahimovic e Thiago ha determinato un profondo ridimensionamento tecnico della squadra, che non percepirei per la cessione di Donnarumma, per i motivi già detti. La cessione di un big, che non scorgo attualmente in squadra, non è necessariamente un fatto negativo, dipende dalle scelte di mercato che si compiono. Molti juventini benedicono la scelta del loro club di cedere nel 2001 Zidane al Real Madrid, considerando che da essa sono arrivati Buffon, Thuram, Cannavaro, Nedved, e la grande squadra fiorita negli anni successivi. Le vie del calcio sono infinite. Quella di Donnarumma, ad occhio, non pare proprio un boulevard.


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dipende dal danno tecnico che ne ricevi. Cedere Ibrahimovic e Thiago ha determinato un profondo ridimensionamento tecnico della squadra, che non percepirei per la cessione di Donnarumma, per i motivi già detti. La cessione di un big, che non scorgo attualmente in squadra, non è necessariamente un fatto negativo, dipende dalle scelte di mercato che si compiono. Molti juventini benedicono la scelta del loro club di cedere nel 2001 Zidane al Real Madrid, considerando che da essa sono arrivati Buffon, Thuram, Cannavaro, Nedved, e la grande squadra fiorita negli anni successivi. Le vie del calcio sono infinite. Quella di Donnarumma, ad occhio, non pare proprio un boulevard.



Ma in quel caso (Zidane) sono stati reinvestiti TUTTI i soldi.
Da noi stanno già dicendo che i soldi copriranno un disavanzo.

Io non ho mai detto che non devi mai cedere un giocatore. Ma tra cedere un giocatore per investire e cedere un giocatore per metterlo a bilancio la differenza è abissale.

Ripeto : dopo un fallimento (e quest'anno le probabilità stanno aumentando partita dopo partita, non siamo ancora al 100% ma poco ci manca) devi investire ancora di più (o almeno continuare sulla stessa quantitta) rispetto a prima. Non iniziare a distruggere le poche cose buone che hai.
E non dirmi che devi investire meglio perché quello è ovvio.


----------



## Casnop (4 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma in quel caso (Zidane) sono stati reinvestiti TUTTI i soldi.
> Da noi stanno già dicendo che i soldi copriranno un disavanzo.
> 
> Io non ho mai detto che non devi mai cedere un giocatore. Ma tra cedere un giocatore per investire e cedere un giocatore per metterlo a bilancio la differenza è abissale.
> ...


La cessione del giocatore serve a finanziare il mercato, il disavanzo di gestione se, come auspichiamo, va a regime il voluntary agreement, viene coperto da finanziamenti in conto capitale del socio, se non vengono centrati i parametri di bilancio previsti dai covenants intermedi di quell'accordo. È la differenza che corre tra voluntary agreement e settlement agreement, cui sono soggetti Roma ed Inter. Li ha già annunciato 60 milioni di euro di ulteriori aumenti di capitale, ove necessario. Vediamo di portare a casa questo benedetto accordo con l'UEFA e di accendere il nostro fatturato, magari non dovremmo più parlare della cessione del ragazzo.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Novembre 2017)

A febbraio il business plan sarà:
Salvezza tranquilla
Cessione di tutti i big a prezzi vantaggiosi
Startup di mercato per compravendita dei migliori prospetti a prezzo di saldo, per competere con Arsenal, Ajax e Atalanta su questa fetta di mercato
Avanti con Montella che sarà il nostro Wenger


----------



## simone316 (4 Novembre 2017)

Sempre più nera.


----------



## AllanX (4 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 novembre 2017, Marco Fassone, già nei mesi scorsi, ha modificato il business plan presentato agli istituti di credito: obiettivo minimo Europa League (non più Champions) e vendita di un giocatore.



Come può un progetto andare a buon fine quando i primi a non crederci più sono proprio i suoi stessi artefici?
Adesso cosa facciamo fino all'anno prossimo? Continueremo a roderci il fegato con il giuoco di Montella, con il fantallenatore Mirabelli e le sue discese in panchina e con le formalità di Fassone che non perde occasione per anticiparci la cessione di un big (come se ce ne fossero).
Stanno realizzando esattamente ciò che mi auguravo di non dover vedere mai più: IL CIRCO.
Più che degna continuazione degli ultimi anni della gestione precedente.


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2017)

Tanto poi arriva il BIG sponsor tranquilli


----------



## krull (4 Novembre 2017)

Va tutto bene....Tanto Fassone é tranquillo no?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Novembre 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Come può un progetto andare a buon fine quando i primi a non crederci più sono proprio i suoi stessi artefici?
> Adesso cosa facciamo fino all'anno prossimo? Continueremo a roderci il fegato con il giuoco di Montella, con il fantallenatore Mirabelli e le sue discese in panchina e con le formalità di Fassone che non perde occasione per anticiparci la cessione di un big (come se ce ne fossero).
> Stanno realizzando esattamente ciò che mi auguravo di non dover vedere mai più: IL CIRCO.
> Più che degna continuazione degli ultimi anni della gestione precedente.



Infatti se le premesse sono queste. stanno realizzando il sogno di Berlusca e Galliani: la distruzione del Milan.


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2017)

Alla CL solamente un folle ci può ancora credere, il prossimo anno se tutto va bene sarà ancora EL.


----------



## MassimoRE (4 Novembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Infatti se le premesse sono queste. stanno realizzando il sogno di Berlusca e Galliani: la distruzione del Milan.



No no, quale sogno? Quei due ci sono proprio riusciti a distruggere il Milan,
Non c’era più niente da distruggere quando se ne sono andati, non scherziamo.


----------



## fra29 (4 Novembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dipende dal danno tecnico che ne ricevi. Cedere Ibrahimovic e Thiago ha determinato un profondo ridimensionamento tecnico della squadra, che non percepirei per la cessione di Donnarumma, per i motivi già detti. La cessione di un big, che non scorgo attualmente in squadra, non è necessariamente un fatto negativo, dipende dalle scelte di mercato che si compiono. Molti juventini benedicono la scelta del loro club di cedere nel 2001 Zidane al Real Madrid, considerando che da essa sono arrivati Buffon, Thuram, Cannavaro, Nedved, e la grande squadra fiorita negli anni successivi. Le vie del calcio sono infinite. Quella di Donnarumma, ad occhio, non pare proprio un boulevard.



Si ma noi in caso di cessione di un "big" mica reinvestiamo.. altrimenti che senso ha il Fpf?
Ma poi l'Inda senza EL ha venduto Icardi, Perisic o Handanovic?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Novembre 2017)

Inizi a depennare anche l'Europa League, perché non arriveremo nemmeno lì. 
La cessione di Donnarumma non mi spaventerebbe, perché i portieri non spostano nulla; al contrario, mi preoccuperebbe molto di più una doppia cessione che includa anche Suso.
Vendiamo Donnarumma, puntelliamo la rosa con un paio di mezzali, un esterno vero ed un allenatore serio e l'anno prossima sarà tutt'altra musica.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2017)

Tranquilli ragazzi:

1) non è detto vendano Donnarumma, non capisco la vostra certezza

2) Capisco vi faccia storcere il naso dover vendere un giocatore, ma per assurdo magari vendiamo per 70 di plusvalenza per fare un mercato da 150, tranquilli, nessuno vuole gettare tutto nel cesso dopo solo 1 anno


----------



## de sica (4 Novembre 2017)

Incredibile come stiamo sbagliando tutto, TUTTO. Fassone mi sta deludendo


----------



## neoxes (4 Novembre 2017)

Vendete, che non è cosa vostra.


----------



## Pit96 (4 Novembre 2017)

Ormai hanno capito che la stagione è buttata. Vendere Donnarumma a buon prezzo sarebbe la scelta del giocatore più giusta ad oggi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Novembre 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Come se il vero problema del Milan sia Donnarumma.



Mai detto che sia lui il vero problema, ma una sua cessione non mi farebbe stracciare le vesti come reazione.


----------



## neoxes (4 Novembre 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mai detto che sia lui il vero problema, ma una sua cessione non mi farebbe stracciare le vesti come reazione.



Io invece sì. Ma non per Donnarumma, per quello che rappresenta una sua cessione.


----------



## krull (4 Novembre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Io invece sì. Ma non per Donnarumma, per quello che rappresenta una sua cessione.


Ma no dai. Cedere questa estate Donnarumma sarebbe stato sintomo di debolezza. Cederlo la prossima invece sarebbe sintomo di Potenza. Scherzi? Poi prendiamo Oblak al suo posto ed altri 2 super top Player. Tanto ci ha comprato lo Stato Cinese.


----------



## Casnop (4 Novembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Si ma noi in caso di cessione di un "big" mica reinvestiamo.. altrimenti che senso ha il Fpf?
> Ma poi l'Inda senza EL ha venduto Icardi, Perisic o Handanovic?


Se fosse così, non avrebbe allora senso il voluntary agreement che stiamo andando a negoziare la prossima settimana in UEFA. Il Fair Play Finanziario impone il rispetto di determinati parametri di bilancio, variabili anno per anno, in funzione di tendenza, dopo un dato periodo, al pareggio di bilancio. Il parametro chiave è un dato rapporto percentuale tra il valore della produzione, essenzialmente i ricavi, ed il costo della produzione. Questo rapporto percentuale può essere raggiunto agendo dunque su uno dei fattori di tale rapporto, aumentando preferibilmente i ricavi o riducendo i costi. L'Inter, le va dato atto, ha centrato gli obiettivi grazie ad un lusinghiero risultato sul lato della espansione dei ricavi. Sufficiente, al riguardo, il confronto, vs. anno precedente, dei dati di riferimento presenti negli ultimi due bilanci di esercizio. E i tre baldi giovani di cui parli non partirono.


----------



## Milo (4 Novembre 2017)

Tristezza...


----------



## patriots88 (4 Novembre 2017)

la situazione è questa.
che volete che faccia piani dicendo che quest'anno si va in champions?
suvvia.
poi ci si lamentava della fregnacce di galliani.

comunque se per 70 ci prendono donnarumma ce lo porto in spalla.
non solo ripiani, ma ci fai pure mercato con quei soldi.

comunque, volendo, puoi vendere anche altri che non sia donnarumma.
anche se i giocatori di movimento (tipo suso o andrè silva) io me li terrei, avendo la possibilità di vendere bene il portiere.


----------



## krull (4 Novembre 2017)

Continuo a non capire la logica (se ne esiste una) secondo la quale non riuscendo ad arrivare in Champions con un Donnarumma e un Suso e dopo aver speso 236 milioni diventerebbe più facile arrivarci vendendoli. Perché poi se li si vende bisogna rimpiazzarli e trovare con il mercato di oggi giocatori di egual valore o comunque egual rendimento a prezzi accessibili mi sembra una barzelletta. Ma sicuramente Fassone dall'alto della sua enorme esperienza avrá un piano biennale infallibile o con la sua parlantina da aristocratico istruito saprá convincere il Real a venderci Asensio per un casco di banane o convincere un giocatore importante a venire in una squadra che (bene che va) partecipa all' Europa League che cede pezzi pregiati per rientrare nei parametri fpf e con ingaggio magari più basso. 
A proposito...ma non eravamo noi che questa estate prendevamo per i fondelli i cugini dicendo che l' fpf é la scusa di chi non vuole o non può investire? Ma tanto noi a differenza dei cugini che senza coppe non hanno venduto nessun top potremmo vendere i top e prenderne altri 2 o 3. Sicuro. Da ignorante tutto questo mi sembra illogico. Ma la mia é sicuramente una logica sballata.


----------



## Milanlove (4 Novembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ciao ciao Donnarumma



io non la vedo così facile la sua cessione. 
Lui lo stipendio da top player lo ha già, se non lo richiede il psg o lo united (se vende de gea obbiettivo real), non è così scontato che riesca a trovare una squadra che gli paghi lo stipendio attuale con ovvio relativo aumento in base al costo del cartellino. Raiola questa estate lo ha coperto alla grande.

E comunque speriamo di no, aldilà di tutto è una delle poche certezza dell'attuale Milan.


----------



## Butcher (4 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire la logica (se ne esiste una) secondo la quale non riuscendo ad arrivare in Champions con un Donnarumma e un Suso e dopo aver speso 236 milioni diventerebbe più facile arrivarci vendendoli.* Perché poi se li si vende bisogna rimpiazzarli e trovare con il mercato di oggi giocatori di egual valore o comunque egual rendimento a prezzi accessibili mi sembra una barzelletta. *Ma sicuramente Fassone dall'alto della sua enorme esperienza avrá un piano biennale infallibile o con la sua parlantina da aristocratico istruito saprá convincere il Real a venderci Asensio per un casco di banane o convincere un giocatore importante a venire in una squadra che (bene che va) partecipa all' Europa League che cede pezzi pregiati per rientrare nei parametri fpf e con ingaggio magari più basso.
> A proposito...ma non eravamo noi che questa estate prendevamo per i fondelli i cugini dicendo che l' fpf é la scusa di chi non vuole o non può investire? Ma tanto noi a differenza dei cugini che senza coppe non hanno venduto nessun top potremmo vendere i top e prenderne altri 2 o 3. Sicuro. Da ignorante tutto questo mi sembra illogico. Ma la mia é sicuramente una logica sballata.



La risposta è semplice: ridimensionamento.


----------



## Aron (4 Novembre 2017)

A rileggere certe dichiarazioni sale un fastidio...

http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-milan-non-e-finita-manca-la-ciliegina-vt50471.html

_"Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di rodaggio finita e quindi mi vedo alzare trofei e parlare di scudetto."_


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire la logica (se ne esiste una) secondo la quale non riuscendo ad arrivare in Champions con un Donnarumma e un Suso e dopo aver speso 236 milioni diventerebbe più facile arrivarci vendendoli. Perché poi se li si vende bisogna rimpiazzarli e trovare con il mercato di oggi giocatori di egual valore o comunque egual rendimento a prezzi accessibili mi sembra una barzelletta. Ma sicuramente Fassone dall'alto della sua enorme esperienza avrá un piano biennale infallibile o con la sua parlantina da aristocratico istruito saprá convincere il Real a venderci Asensio per un casco di banane o convincere un giocatore importante a venire in una squadra che (bene che va) partecipa all' Europa League che cede pezzi pregiati per rientrare nei parametri fpf e con ingaggio magari più basso.
> A proposito...ma non eravamo noi che questa estate prendevamo per i fondelli i cugini dicendo che l' fpf é la scusa di chi non vuole o non può investire? Ma tanto noi a differenza dei cugini che senza coppe non hanno venduto nessun top potremmo vendere i top e prenderne altri 2 o 3. Sicuro. Da ignorante tutto questo mi sembra illogico. Ma la mia é sicuramente una logica sballata.





Avrei voglia di metterti in firma... cosi almeno posso fare copia-incolla quando escono i discorsi "l'anno prossimo ci rinforziamo cedendo Donnarumma e/o Suso"...
Ma purtroppo il discorso, molto preciso e un po lungo.

Sembra che l'anno prossimo sara piu facile andare in CL cedendo i buoni (senza prendere nuovi di livello) piutosto che quest'anno dove abbiamo comprato per 230 mln.
Fesso Mirabelli che non ci ha pensato gia in estate a cedere Suso e Donnarumma... invece di cercare a comprare Bonucci e Aubameyang !


----------



## krull (4 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> A rileggere certe dichiarazioni sale un fastidio...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-milan-non-e-finita-manca-la-ciliegina-vt50471.html
> 
> _"Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di rodaggio finita e quindi mi vedo alzare trofei e parlare di scudetto."_



La ciliegina é arrivata solo che è marcia: Kalinic. Me ne sbatto del fatto che gli abbiano tagliato i fondi dalla Cina. É lo stesso discorso dello sponsor annunciato in arrivo in una settimana A LUGLIO. Un amministratore delegato che parla senza avere certezze è un cialtrone per quanto mi riguarda. O magari é stato molto furbo a parlare di ciliegina visto che eravamo in piena campagna abbonamenti. Se poi presenta un piano Marshall come questo in caso di mancata qualificazione alla Champions per me é da spedire sulla Luna quanto prima. Vendere i tuoi giocatori più forti non é MAI un modo logico per rinforzarti.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Novembre 2017)

Che società di cialtroni bugiardi
Il cambio di prorietá nom ha cambiato proprio nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Che società di cialtroni bugiardi
> Il cambio di prorietá nom ha cambiato proprio nulla



Mamma mia Crox , esci un po’ di casa perché ti stai stressando


----------



## Milanlove (4 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> A rileggere certe dichiarazioni sale un fastidio...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-milan-non-e-finita-manca-la-ciliegina-vt50471.html
> 
> _"Come mi vedo tra due anni e mezzo? Mi vedo con la musichetta della Champions, con una fase di rodaggio finita e quindi mi vedo alzare trofei e parlare di scudetto."_



Fassone scapperà ai caraibi e si nasconderà lì per il resto della vita. Ci ha messo troppo la faccia per uscirne indenne tranquillamente.


----------



## ilcondompelato (4 Novembre 2017)

Non capisco di cosa vi meravigliate sinceramente 
L anno scorso abbiamo fatto all in in chiave mercato spendendo più di quanto fatturiamo attualmente 
Era palese che l anno prossimo, specialmente se non andavamo in champions era necessario vendere per non avere un bilancio con -150 mln..


----------



## Crox93 (4 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Crox , esci un po’ di casa perché ti stai stressando



Giusto per rispondere a te e Oronzo Canà io esco di casa e ho una vita, ma essendo su un Forum del Milan mi pare giusto parlare di Milan
Poi sempre le stesse risposte personali e poco inerenti, voi cosa pensate degli ultimi 3 mesi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Giusto per rispondere a te e Oronzo Canà io esco di casa e ho una vita, ma essendo su un Forum del Milan mi pare giusto parlare di Milan
> Poi sempre le stesse risposte personali e poco inerenti, voi cosa pensate degli ultimi 3 mesi?



Che sono uno schifo e Montella andrebbe cacciato adesso ma non lo scriviamo in ogni post in ogni Thread in qualsiasi discorso solo con insulti .

Capisci che tutti gli altri 200 utenti che ti leggono dopo un po’ evitano di partecipare perché non c’e discussione , che noia .


----------



## Crox93 (4 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che sono uno schifo e Montella andrebbe cacciato adesso ma non lo scriviamo in ogni post in ogni Thread in qualsiasi discorso solo con insulti .
> 
> Capisci che tutti gli altri 200 utenti che ti leggono dopo un po’ evitano di partecipare perché non c’e discussione , che noia .



Che noia anche chi li difende ad ogni costo allora, non c'è discussione.
Poi uno è libero di scrivere ciò che vuole, come uno è libero di rispondergli oppure no


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Che noia anche chi li difende ad ogni costo allora, non c'è discussione.
> Poi uno è libero di scrivere ciò che vuole, come uno è libero di rispondergli oppure no



Ma nessuno li sta difendendo  , è la forma che sbagli . 

Ti ripeto , scrivere sempre e solo insulti in ogni post è noioso per chi ti legge . Tutto qui , e non lo dico io ma praticamente tutti quelli che ogni giorno ti leggono . 

Cerca di argomentare così ne discutiamo , lo scrivo per il bene del forum


----------



## Crox93 (4 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno li sta difendendo  , è la forma che sbagli .
> 
> Ti ripeto , scrivere sempre e solo insulti in ogni post è noioso per chi ti legge . Tutto qui , e non lo dico io ma praticamente tutti quelli che ogni giorno ti leggono .
> 
> Cerca di argomentare così ne discutiamo , lo scrivo per il bene del forum



Mah in realtà siete in due a dirmelo
Poi non sono il solo sinceramente ad essere stufo (dopo 10 anni sai..)
Io, come altri, ormai fatichiamo ad argomentare perchè di fronte a certe cose rimaniamo basiti e basta


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Mah in realtà siete in due a dirmelo
> Poi non sono il solo sinceramente ad essere stufo (dopo 10 anni sai..)
> Io, come altri, ormai fatichiamo ad argomentare perchè di fronte a certe cose rimaniamo basiti e basta



In realtà te lo vorrebbero dire tutti  .

Comunque a parte questo essendo un forum è costruttivo fare commenti che possono essere discussi altrimenti finisce il principio primo del perché esistono i forum . 

Buona vita e forza Milan


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Novembre 2017)

Ho sempre sostenuto che la cessione di Donnarumma non fosse un dramma e continuo a pensarlo ma che fallimento: da CL a EL più cessione... sono deluso. Non so se saremmo riusciti ad arrivare in CL cambiando qualche acquisto/ allenatore ma sarebbe bastato non illudersi e non illudere i tifosi dichiarando un obiettivo minimo un pò più alla portata. E' un fallimento colossale e a livello di immagine è una mezza catastrofe.

P.s. Ma è consentito inserire in un BP la cessione di un giocatore quando la cifra non può ancora essere stabilita? Ammesso che sia Donnarumma...


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 4 novembre 2017, Marco Fassone, già nei mesi scorsi, ha modificato il business plan presentato agli istituti di credito: obiettivo minimo Europa League (non più Champions) e vendita di un giocatore.



Donnarumma non andava rinnovato o per lo meno non a quelle cifre. Ora come ora non solo non sarebbe un grave perdita ma ho seri dubbi nel trovare qualcuno che paghi la clausola rescissoria. 

Sarebbe più facile vendere Suso.


----------

